
Presumption of Stupidity - benzofuran
http://www.aaronkharris.com/presumption-of-stupitidy
======
benzofuran
Previous Discussion (~2 years ago) here:
[http://www.aaronkharris.com/presumption-of-
stupitidy](http://www.aaronkharris.com/presumption-of-stupitidy)

